# what age do you cull fry?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

last year there was a very good article posted here about what you do with fry and at what age. One of the points was on when to cull deformed/mis-shapen fry.
Can someone please post that info as a sticky or give me the link? 
Thanks
I have 2, 3 week old guppy fry to cull but think others may be interested in having the info too.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Usually when can begin to see the deformaties, im too much of a softie, so take them to the LFS


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't discriminate between fry and adults. When my endler's population go too large (40 gallon tank was becoming crowded with them) I dropped a Carapo knife fish into the tank for crowd control. I haven't seen any deformed fish among them, I mixed stock from several different sources to diversify the gene pool. Anything that didn't get eaten was moved to other tanks, and they're rebuilding their numbers again. 
Angelfish are great for eating small guppies that need to be culled. I also have SA cichlids breeding though, and angels simply wouldn't be able to keep up with all the extra fry.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Agree with Obsidian, I don't have the heart to just kill fish because they're a little "special". 
In fact, our last batch of guppy fry, only two survived, and they both had bent spines. They were both female and not terribly pretty, but we kept them anyway and just took them to our LFS the other day because we're downsizing all our fish populations.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When you can see deformities, they go to a big fish as lunch. More aggressive cullers will wait until they can tell quality of color and finage, choose the best and cull the rest. I would cull the deformed ones and sell the "pet quality" fish to a store.


----------

